# Sure Premium Tips for everyone!



## costyend (Aug 15, 2019)

I invite you to https://youcanpayless.com to be part of a premium group that will have access to Sure Premium Tips! The registration process is open for free! Don't miss your chance and join our inside group now!


----------



## Kennyman (Aug 15, 2019)

A


Kennyman said:


> Am already a member


 Free member... registry last week..
How can i make our conservation private


----------



## costyend (Aug 15, 2019)

Kennyman said:


> A
> 
> Free member... registry last week..
> How can i make our conservation private


 I don't know but you can ask here is not a problem for me if other people see the conversation. Or you can contact me on email from the website


----------



## Kennyman (Aug 15, 2019)

Ok....i have to pay 10dollar to upgrade to premium a month.... and i have to  pay to see a game on betfame?


----------



## Kennyman (Aug 15, 2019)

Can you explain better ple?


----------



## costyend (Aug 15, 2019)

The new  website youcanpayless.com was made to help people to pay less!!!       
THIS WEBSITE WAS CREATED FOR PEOPLE! TO HELP THEM TO SHARE THE COST OF EXPENSIVE PREMIUM TIPS! PEOPLE WHO JOIN WILL HAVE ALL THE SUPPORT THEY NEED TO MAKE MONEY FROM BETTING!  WE HAVE EXPERIENCE IN BETTING INDUSTRY AND WE WILL GUIDE YOU ALL!!  WHEN THE WEBSITE WILL HAVE AT LEAST 100 PREMIUM MEMBERS, EVERYONE THAT WILL BE PREMIUM WILL SEE HOW GOOD WILL BE TO BE PART OF THIS PROJECT!  NOW WE ARE AT START BUT WE WILL GROW, AND THEN ALL THE PREMIUM TIPS WILL BE MORE CHEAP FOR EVERYONE. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT TO UNDERSTAND HOW THE WEBSITE WORK !!!!  EXAMPLE : IF 1 TIP COST 100$ THAT TIP WILL BE LISTED ON THE WEBSITE AT THE PRICE OF 5$ FOR 20 USERS. WHEN 20 USERS PURCHASE THE TIP FOR 5$ ( THE PRICE OF THE TIPS WILL BE COMPLETE 20 * 5$ = 100 $ ) AND THE 20 USERS THAT BUYED THE TIP WILL RECEIVE IT. RIGHT NOW WE PURCHASE FROM 2 BIG WEBSITES THAT SELL PREMIUM TIPS. IN THE FUTURE WE WILL EXTEND AND WE WILL BUY FROM MORE DIFERENT PLACES. ANY PREMIUM MEMBER OF OUR WEBSITE IS WELCOME TO PROPOSE WEBSITES FROM WERE TO BUY TIPS ( THIS TIPS WILL BE ADDED IN THE SHOP AS TEST PRODUCTS FIRST SO WE CAN VERIFY THE WEBSITES) ENJOY THE NEW AND THE BEST WEBSITE FOR MAKING MONEY TROUGH BETTING https://youcanpayless.com !
 Right now you don't need to be a premium user or to pay a monthly subscription. You register as a free member ( you are already) and go to Store -> Cheap Pool  category -> Click on a product from here ( all the products from Cheap Pool are less than 6$ ) -> Read the description and copy paste the link to see the product -> if you are happy buy the product -> pay the price -> wait the product to reach stock 0 -> when stock reach 0 you will receive your product. We have a friendly customer support and always you can ask anything trough the customer support.


----------



## Kennyman (Aug 15, 2019)

costyend said:


> The new website youcanpayless.com was made to help people to pay less!!! THIS WEBSITE WAS CREATED FOR PEOPLE! TO HELP THEM TO SHARE THE COST OF EXPENSIVE PREMIUM TIPS! PEOPLE WHO JOIN WILL HAVE ALL THE SUPPORT THEY NEED TO MAKE MONEY FROM BETTING! WE HAVE EXPERIENCE IN BETTING INDUSTRY AND WE WILL GUIDE YOU ALL!! WHEN THE WEBSITE WILL HAVE AT LEAST 100 PREMIUM MEMBERS, EVERYONE THAT WILL BE PREMIUM WILL SEE HOW GOOD WILL BE TO BE PART OF THIS PROJECT! NOW WE ARE AT START BUT WE WILL GROW, AND THEN ALL THE PREMIUM TIPS WILL BE MORE CHEAP FOR EVERYONE. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT TO UNDERSTAND HOW THE WEBSITE WORK !!!! EXAMPLE : IF 1 TIP COST 100$ THAT TIP WILL BE LISTED ON THE WEBSITE AT THE PRICE OF 5$ FOR 20 USERS. WHEN 20 USERS PURCHASE THE TIP FOR 5$ ( THE PRICE OF THE TIPS WILL BE COMPLETE 20 * 5$ = 100 $ ) AND THE 20 USERS THAT BUYED THE TIP WILL RECEIVE IT. RIGHT NOW WE PURCHASE FROM 2 BIG WEBSITES THAT SELL PREMIUM TIPS. IN THE FUTURE WE WILL EXTEND AND WE WILL BUY FROM MORE DIFERENT PLACES. ANY PREMIUM MEMBER OF OUR WEBSITE IS WELCOME TO PROPOSE WEBSITES FROM WERE TO BUY TIPS ( THIS TIPS WILL BE ADDED IN THE SHOP AS TEST PRODUCTS FIRST SO WE CAN VERIFY THE WEBSITES) ENJOY THE NEW AND THE BEST WEBSITE FOR MAKING MONEY TROUGH BETTING https://youcanpayless.com ! Right now you don't need to be a premium user or to pay a monthly subscription. You register as a free member ( you are already) and go to Store -> Cheap Pool category -> Click on a product from here ( all the products from Cheap Pool are less than 6$ ) -> Read the description and copy paste the link to see the product -> if you are happy buy the product -> pay the price -> wait the product to reach stock 0 -> when stock reach 0 you will receive your product. We have a friendly customer support and always you can ask anything trough the customer support.





costyend said:


> The new website youcanpayless.com was made to help people to pay less!!! THIS WEBSITE WAS CREATED FOR PEOPLE! TO HELP THEM TO SHARE THE COST OF EXPENSIVE PREMIUM TIPS! PEOPLE WHO JOIN WILL HAVE ALL THE SUPPORT THEY NEED TO MAKE MONEY FROM BETTING! WE HAVE EXPERIENCE IN BETTING INDUSTRY AND WE WILL GUIDE YOU ALL!! WHEN THE WEBSITE WILL HAVE AT LEAST 100 PREMIUM MEMBERS, EVERYONE THAT WILL BE PREMIUM WILL SEE HOW GOOD WILL BE TO BE PART OF THIS PROJECT! NOW WE ARE AT START BUT WE WILL GROW, AND THEN ALL THE PREMIUM TIPS WILL BE MORE CHEAP FOR EVERYONE. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT TO UNDERSTAND HOW THE WEBSITE WORK !!!! EXAMPLE : IF 1 TIP COST 100$ THAT TIP WILL BE LISTED ON THE WEBSITE AT THE PRICE OF 5$ FOR 20 USERS. WHEN 20 USERS PURCHASE THE TIP FOR 5$ ( THE PRICE OF THE TIPS WILL BE COMPLETE 20 * 5$ = 100 $ ) AND THE 20 USERS THAT BUYED THE TIP WILL RECEIVE IT. RIGHT NOW WE PURCHASE FROM 2 BIG WEBSITES THAT SELL PREMIUM TIPS. IN THE FUTURE WE WILL EXTEND AND WE WILL BUY FROM MORE DIFERENT PLACES. ANY PREMIUM MEMBER OF OUR WEBSITE IS WELCOME TO PROPOSE WEBSITES FROM WERE TO BUY TIPS ( THIS TIPS WILL BE ADDED IN THE SHOP AS TEST PRODUCTS FIRST SO WE CAN VERIFY THE WEBSITES) ENJOY THE NEW AND THE BEST WEBSITE FOR MAKING MONEY TROUGH BETTING https://youcanpayless.com ! Right now you don't need to be a premium user or to pay a monthly subscription. You register as a free member ( you are already) and go to Store -> Cheap Pool category -> Click on a product from here ( all the products from Cheap Pool are less than 6$ ) -> Read the description and copy paste the link to see the product -> if you are happy buy the product -> pay the price -> wait the product to reach stock 0 -> when stock reach 0 you will receive your product. We have a friendly customer support and always you can ask anything trough the customer support.





costyend said:


> The new website youcanpayless.com was made to help people to pay less!!! THIS WEBSITE WAS CREATED FOR PEOPLE! TO HELP THEM TO SHARE THE COST OF EXPENSIVE PREMIUM TIPS! PEOPLE WHO JOIN WILL HAVE ALL THE SUPPORT THEY NEED TO MAKE MONEY FROM BETTING! WE HAVE EXPERIENCE IN BETTING INDUSTRY AND WE WILL GUIDE YOU ALL!! WHEN THE WEBSITE WILL HAVE AT LEAST 100 PREMIUM MEMBERS, EVERYONE THAT WILL BE PREMIUM WILL SEE HOW GOOD WILL BE TO BE PART OF THIS PROJECT! NOW WE ARE AT START BUT WE WILL GROW, AND THEN ALL THE PREMIUM TIPS WILL BE MORE CHEAP FOR EVERYONE. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT TO UNDERSTAND HOW THE WEBSITE WORK !!!! EXAMPLE : IF 1 TIP COST 100$ THAT TIP WILL BE LISTED ON THE WEBSITE AT THE PRICE OF 5$ FOR 20 USERS. WHEN 20 USERS PURCHASE THE TIP FOR 5$ ( THE PRICE OF THE TIPS WILL BE COMPLETE 20 * 5$ = 100 $ ) AND THE 20 USERS THAT BUYED THE TIP WILL RECEIVE IT. RIGHT NOW WE PURCHASE FROM 2 BIG WEBSITES THAT SELL PREMIUM TIPS. IN THE FUTURE WE WILL EXTEND AND WE WILL BUY FROM MORE DIFERENT PLACES. ANY PREMIUM MEMBER OF OUR WEBSITE IS WELCOME TO PROPOSE WEBSITES FROM WERE TO BUY TIPS ( THIS TIPS WILL BE ADDED IN THE SHOP AS TEST PRODUCTS FIRST SO WE CAN VERIFY THE WEBSITES) ENJOY THE NEW AND THE BEST WEBSITE FOR MAKING MONEY TROUGH BETTING https://youcanpayless.com ! Right now you don't need to be a premium user or to pay a monthly subscription. You register as a free member ( you are already) and go to Store -> Cheap Pool category -> Click on a product from here ( all the products from Cheap Pool are less than 6$ ) -> Read the description and copy paste the link to see the product -> if you are happy buy the product -> pay the price -> wait the product to reach stock 0 -> when stock reach 0 you will receive your product. We have a friendly customer support and always you can ask anything trough the customer support.





costyend said:


> The new website youcanpayless.com was made to help people to pay less!!! THIS WEBSITE WAS CREATED FOR PEOPLE! TO HELP THEM TO SHARE THE COST OF EXPENSIVE PREMIUM TIPS! PEOPLE WHO JOIN WILL HAVE ALL THE SUPPORT THEY NEED TO MAKE MONEY FROM BETTING! WE HAVE EXPERIENCE IN BETTING INDUSTRY AND WE WILL GUIDE YOU ALL!! WHEN THE WEBSITE WILL HAVE AT LEAST 100 PREMIUM MEMBERS, EVERYONE THAT WILL BE PREMIUM WILL SEE HOW GOOD WILL BE TO BE PART OF THIS PROJECT! NOW WE ARE AT START BUT WE WILL GROW, AND THEN ALL THE PREMIUM TIPS WILL BE MORE CHEAP FOR EVERYONE. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT TO UNDERSTAND HOW THE WEBSITE WORK !!!! EXAMPLE : IF 1 TIP COST 100$ THAT TIP WILL BE LISTED ON THE WEBSITE AT THE PRICE OF 5$ FOR 20 USERS. WHEN 20 USERS PURCHASE THE TIP FOR 5$ ( THE PRICE OF THE TIPS WILL BE COMPLETE 20 * 5$ = 100 $ ) AND THE 20 USERS THAT BUYED THE TIP WILL RECEIVE IT. RIGHT NOW WE PURCHASE FROM 2 BIG WEBSITES THAT SELL PREMIUM TIPS. IN THE FUTURE WE WILL EXTEND AND WE WILL BUY FROM MORE DIFERENT PLACES. ANY PREMIUM MEMBER OF OUR WEBSITE IS WELCOME TO PROPOSE WEBSITES FROM WERE TO BUY TIPS ( THIS TIPS WILL BE ADDED IN THE SHOP AS TEST PRODUCTS FIRST SO WE CAN VERIFY THE WEBSITES) ENJOY THE NEW AND THE BEST WEBSITE FOR MAKING MONEY TROUGH BETTING https://youcanpayless.com ! Right now you don't need to be a premium user or to pay a monthly subscription. You register as a free member ( you are already) and go to Store -> Cheap Pool category -> Click on a product from here ( all the products from Cheap Pool are less than 6$ ) -> Read the description and copy paste the link to see the product -> if you are happy buy the product -> pay the price -> wait the product to reach stock 0 -> when stock reach 0 you will receive your product. We have a friendly customer support and always you can ask anything trough the customer support.





costyend said:


> The new website youcanpayless.com was made to help people to pay less!!! THIS WEBSITE WAS CREATED FOR PEOPLE! TO HELP THEM TO SHARE THE COST OF EXPENSIVE PREMIUM TIPS! PEOPLE WHO JOIN WILL HAVE ALL THE SUPPORT THEY NEED TO MAKE MONEY FROM BETTING! WE HAVE EXPERIENCE IN BETTING INDUSTRY AND WE WILL GUIDE YOU ALL!! WHEN THE WEBSITE WILL HAVE AT LEAST 100 PREMIUM MEMBERS, EVERYONE THAT WILL BE PREMIUM WILL SEE HOW GOOD WILL BE TO BE PART OF THIS PROJECT! NOW WE ARE AT START BUT WE WILL GROW, AND THEN ALL THE PREMIUM TIPS WILL BE MORE CHEAP FOR EVERYONE. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT TO UNDERSTAND HOW THE WEBSITE WORK !!!! EXAMPLE : IF 1 TIP COST 100$ THAT TIP WILL BE LISTED ON THE WEBSITE AT THE PRICE OF 5$ FOR 20 USERS. WHEN 20 USERS PURCHASE THE TIP FOR 5$ ( THE PRICE OF THE TIPS WILL BE COMPLETE 20 * 5$ = 100 $ ) AND THE 20 USERS THAT BUYED THE TIP WILL RECEIVE IT. RIGHT NOW WE PURCHASE FROM 2 BIG WEBSITES THAT SELL PREMIUM TIPS. IN THE FUTURE WE WILL EXTEND AND WE WILL BUY FROM MORE DIFERENT PLACES. ANY PREMIUM MEMBER OF OUR WEBSITE IS WELCOME TO PROPOSE WEBSITES FROM WERE TO BUY TIPS ( THIS TIPS WILL BE ADDED IN THE SHOP AS TEST PRODUCTS FIRST SO WE CAN VERIFY THE WEBSITES) ENJOY THE NEW AND THE BEST WEBSITE FOR MAKING MONEY TROUGH BETTING https://youcanpayless.com ! Right now you don't need to be a premium user or to pay a monthly subscription. You register as a free member ( you are already) and go to Store -> Cheap Pool category -> Click on a product from here ( all the products from Cheap Pool are less than 6$ ) -> Read the description and copy paste the link to see the product -> if you are happy buy the product -> pay the price -> wait the product to reach stock 0 -> when stock reach 0 you will receive your product. We have a friendly customer support and always you can ask anything trough the customer support.


----------



## Kennyman (Aug 15, 2019)

Ok...bro... if i pay from 1 package  now... i will have to wait from other people to payup the balance.


----------



## costyend (Aug 15, 2019)

Yes right now you will have to wait a little bit. However we hope soon we will have enough members and the purchases will be every day so nobody will need to wait anymore. One more thing if you want you can share the website with your friends. Soon we will be more the purchases will be more quick and more cheap for everyone.


----------

